# Help me identify an aria please



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

So my XM receiver doesn't always provide great info, especially on the opera channel -- sometimes it'll give the name of the performer, or the composer, or the conductor, etc.

While driving earlier I heard a coloratura soprano aria. Moderate tempo that was almost a vocalise until the refrain, which was like a Russian-tinged bolero and of faster tempo. I didn't catch what language the refrain was in.

Info I have about it:
In the "Artist" field, it said *Alexander *-- with no more room for the rest. Again, this may be the first (or last) name of the composer, conductor, etc.
In the "Name" field it said *The Russian*, with no more room for the rest, so "The Russian ________ ". Most likely the name of the aria, possibly the name of some opera I don't know or can't think of?

Thanks!


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

If we take The Russian as a clue, I find two Alexanders in the field of Russian opera, Alexander Dargomyzhsky and Alexander Serov. Not really familiar with any of their works, Rusalka probably being the most notable / known. But it looks like most of the females in their operas are mezzos and the piece I heard was definitely sung by a lyric coloratura with an extremely light voice.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

The "Nightingale" by Alexander Albiev is somtimes referred to as "The Russian Nightingale". But surely you would know this one, being Dessay fan?


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Sometimes the website for the radio station will list what was played at specific times.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Aramis said:


> The "Nightingale" by Alexander Albiev is somtimes referred to as "The Russian Nightingale". But surely you would know this one, being Dessay fan?


Pretty sure that's it, thanks! I was a bit wrong in some of the details.

I've only watched Le Rossignol once, so that's my defense


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

rgz said:


> I don't think I've heard Dessay singing this, unless it's in Le Rossignol (which I've only watched once). Nothing comes up on YT for "dessay albiev"


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Aramis said:


>


Ah, I see. I own the DVD for Miracle of the Voice but not the CD.
Incentive to buy it now.


----------

